# Food Plot



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Started to get my food plot set in for the year... Dr. Grant Woods mix. Just been working the soil will probably plant her in a couple weeks or so. This is the first year this area has been nothing but swamp. Its amazing how quick it drys up when you get air to it.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Why waiting so long to plant?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

finding time... If it drys out a bit I may try to get her in this weekend but not looking good


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well got the plot in yesterday. now we just need some rain... Bring'er down JC


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Took some glamour shots last night why I went for a stroll.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is the seed mix that I used. The bigger Plot I am using the Fall Plot Wheat, Pea and Radish mix. Also some Daikon Radish to help get some organic matter in the soil for next year. The small "kill" plot where the wooden stand overlooks I am using the Deer Max. That will be more of my winter plot.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Looks good. Your soil prep looks great. I hope that the forecasted rain comes later today. I put down some Ladino, white Dutch, and cereal rye seed yesterday in anticipation of the coming moisture.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Did you get rain? I didn't get a drop. No germination for now.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

It poured at a friend of mine's house about 5 miles crow fly from my place. I was concerned about wash out but it looked to just rain not the downpour we got while drinking beer in his garage. Shouldn't be too long most the seeds were coated.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Got some growth coming up. I ended up overseeding the spots I missed with a no till. It is coming up great. I will post more pictures when the No till comes up more


----------

